# Dremel cut off arrow saw..very simple..must see.



## 3Dmaniac (May 25, 2009)

check this out throwed this together in about 20 min..works great..best thing is you can remove dremal tool..dont have to buy another...first pic is with arrow in it so you see the simple design...just mark your arrow where you want to cut..you have to cut off in sections do to cut off saw is so small i usually mark my arrow then cut off about 1/2 in front of my mark.then make my final cut...like i said very simple.. the pic with the black base is from a shelf from an old tv stand..its square already...i just take 2 pieces of wood cut into 2 in or so srips for the sides..square them up evenly...use about a 6 or 7 in piece of wood for middle..squre it also..cut a slot in the middle piece of wood with a bolt or screw of some kind for it to slide against your arrow..mount your dremal tool..i use a wood clamp..again very simple...i will make you one if you have your on dremal tool for 12$ tyd...the ones i sell are better looking..the ones i have pic of are proto type...ill post pic of one later im making out of cedar....well thanks for looking


----------



## amcardon (Mar 17, 2009)

Um, pics?


----------



## 3Dmaniac (May 25, 2009)

heres pic..


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Nice idea, but by using a clamp to hold the Dremel tool, it seems to me like it would tend not to stay square. I hope you are following up with a arrow squaring device.


----------



## bownarra (Aug 31, 2008)

Check the blade with a square in both directions to ensure it is cutting straight across the axis of the arrow shaft. I would fix a block to the baseboard alongside the dremel so you can push the dremel against it to get it aligned. You have to pick the spot where the dremel housing is parallel to its shaft and put the block there. 

Also the dremel shaft tilts slightly down when you lay it on a table so put some packing under the front of the body to lift it a little.


----------



## chris609 (Jul 2, 2009)

*nice*

This gives me inspiration to try something similar good job


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

I made something similar a few weeks ago for a one-off job, worked fine. I screwed two parallel runs of pine strip to the baseboard to make a cradle for the Dremel, then clamped down into that - no chance of twisting. another piece of pine was screwed down in front of the cutting disc at the right height to present the shaft to the disc, and a final piece with a blind drilled hole to act as a "tailstock" was screwed down once measurements were taken. slide the Dremel to acheive perfect cut length and clamp, then cut away.

I cut my alloys about 1" longer than final cut with a small Rothenberger pipe cutter to allow clearance on the front housing of the Dremel, with carbons you might have to take multiple cuts.

square cuts are easy.... just get the tailstock sited such that the "cut" position of the shaft will be parallel to the Dremel shaft (offset about 3/4" should do) and remember to rotate the shaft a couple of times against the disc once completely parted. finish with a light deburr and the job is as good as I can acheive with an Apple saw.


----------



## crt29jr (Aug 15, 2007)

do you move the arrow in order to make the cut or the saw? just wondering.. looks to me like everything is fixed stationary


----------



## 3Dmaniac (May 25, 2009)

i have a line bubble to square up the dremel tool,works pretty good..and you have to move the arrow to the blade..ill cut one later and show you pic of arrow..no rough edges or anything left on arrow..i use to use a pipe cutter on aluminum arrows cant do that on carbon..ive tried before...


----------



## Jathinkysaurus (Oct 8, 2006)

Very nice simple idea- and I get it that this rough one is your prototype. If you put out something with that concept in moulded plastic or die-cast steel you would probably sell nearly one for every dremel out there.


----------



## psudeerhunter (Aug 23, 2009)

nice idea, anyone tried using a bandsaw to cut arrows? make a simple jig or something? just a thought


----------



## bownarra (Aug 31, 2008)

psudeerhunter said:


> nice idea, anyone tried using a bandsaw to cut arrows? make a simple jig or something? just a thought


For carbons you need to cut with an abrasive wheel, I would think that anything with teeth (like a bandsaw) would chew the shaft into a splintered, fuzzy mess.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Gonna make one for my aluminums--sure beats my hacksaw work!!!!

Good idea, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

crt29jr said:


> do you move the arrow in order to make the cut or the saw? just wondering.. looks to me like everything is fixed stationary


if you look at the 3rd photo it looks like there is enough horizontal travel to present the shaft to the disc. I just made mine a horizontal shelf, no real need to "capture" the shaft there as you're holding it.


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 24, 2006)

*Nice Idea...*

I would imprve on it a bit... I would construct my parts out of aluminum.
may use bearings to rotate the shaft... Maybe use a dove tail to slide the a block forward with a spring or something attached... all this just off the top of my head... "patent pending" lol


----------



## My2Sons (Jan 5, 2007)

I made one out of a dremel also.(sorry no pics. The only thing I don't like is cutting off more than a couple inches, the arrow hits the tool before the cut-off wheel. I have to make several cuts on new shafts. Have you had this happen?


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

it is inevitable due to the front housing on the Dremel.

just use the thing handheld to hack the shaft off about 2" in front of your final cut, then you only need one finish cut.


----------



## tarleet (Aug 11, 2009)

Simple indeed i was going to do something similar but with a small 6" cut off saw from harbor frieght


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

Ingenuity is great! Here's a thread on one I made if it sparks some ideas for you or others. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=836711

Happy cutting!


----------



## Sp1ke (Dec 9, 2009)

*good idea...*

I was thinking that you could get a lot less play on the dremel if u used worm gear tightener things (forggot their exact name) and just screwed it into the base... Also, it was mentioned that the arrow hits the tool if it is more than a few inches long, and i think that a good solution would be to use a cheap or used angle grinder... Think aobut it, there is almost definitively enough torque, and most angle grinders i've seen peak out at 10,000 rpms...


----------



## Mossman (Dec 13, 2009)

Looks like a great rig, i may try to make a similar one. And who doesnt love a dremel tool!


----------



## still searchin (Nov 19, 2009)

This rig works real well but instead of using the quick clamp i used two big hose clamps, you just have to position the clamps so you can still remove the dremel tool


----------



## still searchin (Nov 19, 2009)

Sorry guess I should have looked at Gary's pictures before sharing my great idea lol


----------



## TPG (Dec 2, 2009)

They do make large diameter cutoff wheels for dremel tools that will allow you to cut without hitting the body of the dremel tool.


----------



## monster27 (Dec 5, 2009)

*great idea.*

thanks for saving me a few bucks.


----------



## Trilithon (Sep 10, 2009)

TPG said:


> They do make large diameter cutoff wheels for dremel tools that will allow you to cut without hitting the body of the dremel tool.


Serious? Where? Got an interweb link?


----------



## TPG (Dec 2, 2009)

Trilithon said:


> Serious? Where? Got an interweb link?


Forgot where I got mine but gyrostools.com seems to have up to 2 1/2" cutoffs which if I remember correctly should be enough clearance.

Also there's the land of everything.... McMaster Carr.


----------



## sss718 (Nov 2, 2009)

*Cut-Off Saw?*

I have a Dremel and was in the midst of building one of these jigs in my head when the idea of just using a cut-off/chop saw popped in. Has anyone used one?


----------



## Dustdevil21 (Sep 9, 2009)

Yea, do a search in the DIY section on arrow saws, and you will get every which way to design one, or see one that has been built.

:darkbeer:


----------



## TPG (Dec 2, 2009)

Another thought for you mad scientists is a right angle head, it'll allow the body of the tool to be completely out of the way so you don't need to be chasing large diameter cutoff wheels.

Or the flex shaft accessory, then you can leave the flex shaft attached to the cutting table while using your dremel for other uses. 

Have at it


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)




----------



## parque (Feb 5, 2010)

you could just get a flex attachment for the dremel.


----------



## pyplynr (Oct 25, 2009)

Thats what I did. Finished it up today


----------



## pyplynr (Oct 25, 2009)

Front side


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

I attached my dremel onto an old small router top with hose clamp and use the sqaure slide with a piece of PEX hose to lift arrow up off router top to cut the arrows.


----------



## red ghoast (Jun 7, 2010)

*dremel*

I always had a problem with a flush cut using a dremel, or should I say a squared cut


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

here is a simple saw I made with a friend a couple of weeks ago. total investment was about 50c for screws.

http://technorantia.blogspot.com/2010/05/arrow-saw-wot-merv-and-i-made.html


----------



## dugy40 (May 28, 2010)

*Nice job*



crt29jr said:


> do you move the arrow in order to make the cut or the saw? just wondering.. looks to me like everything is fixed stationary


The board holds the arrow and it slides forward, Awesome job by the way, I bet you can improve it though, good job


----------



## dugy40 (May 28, 2010)

*going to make me one*

going to use roller bearings and maybe aluminum. still daydreaming about it


----------



## dugy40 (May 28, 2010)

*dont make any sense to me*



caspian said:


> here is a simple saw I made with a friend a couple of weeks ago. total investment was about 50c for screws.
> 
> http://technorantia.blogspot.com/2010/05/arrow-saw-wot-merv-and-i-made.html


How are you going to get a sqaure cut?


----------



## Jennings (Aug 17, 2005)

Here is my cut off saw. The purple and white pieces are Ultra High Molecula Weight polyethylene which has low friction. I frist do a rough cut and then square it up on the blade.


----------



## moneybags369 (Jun 28, 2010)

seems to me that if you have to cut off more than an inch or two, the arrow would hit the handle of the tool and not the cutting wheel. you would need to make multipule cuts.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

just hack the shaft off about 1" beyond final cut, no need to be polite. as long as it doesn't splinter into the final cut, who cares?

for alloys I just dock them off with a tube cutter, for carbons I mark well back and cut by hand with the Dremel first.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

dugy40 said:


> How are you going to get a sqaure cut?


sure. the offset of the hole in the tailstock was set up to be inline with the edge of a cutting disk, so the cut is perpendicular to the shaft axis. you just offset the centre of the tailstock hole half a cutting disk radius plus half a shaft diameter from the centreline of the Dremel shaft.

in any case, if you're cutting correctly - introduce the shaft to the cutting disk, then rotate it through - the the difference is effectively zero for any reasonable offset. you're talking 1/4" over a 28" radius. as long as you rotate, the angle is effectively zero.


----------



## CVTejas (Sep 13, 2010)

I wonder if my diamond blade wet saw would work for this. It would eliminate the need for multiple cuts too.


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

Three weeks ago I was needing to cut some shafts and thinking about a way to do it. I looked around the shop and my eyes landed on my micro lathe. simple solution. Chuck the shaft in the pass through four-jaw concentric, clamp a stop to the tool rest, use tape to mark the cut-off point spin the shaft and cut off with the dremel flex attachment and a disc.:rock:


----------

